# Ever pull a decoy sled?



## 85LoneStar (Feb 26, 2006)

I like to use a lot of decoys.
Anyone ever use one of these?
I was wondering how well they pull accross grass and mud.









http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0027660222058a&type=product&cmCat=search&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&No=20&noImage=0&Ntt=sled&Ntk=Products&QueryText=sled&Ntx=matchall&N=4887&Nty=1

Thanks,
Scott


----------



## quackersmacker (Jun 15, 2005)

I just used on a few hours ago. However mine is a coffin blind/sled. It is made by Otter outdoors and i got it from Tackletown in Rockport. They pull pretty easy as long as you load them evenly and dont overload them. However you dont want to pull them across tall grass for long distances, since the resistance will wear you out pretty fast.


----------



## triple f (Aug 23, 2005)

Tall grass clumps can give you problems if you stack your sled pretty high, and make sure that you get one that has some sort of ribs or chines on the bottom, as a flat, slick bottom sled will form a suction on mud flats, kinda like getting 2 pieces of glass wet and then sticken em together. One thing that'll help is get one of those bungee cargo nets, ya know, the ones that kinda look like a big spiderweb. Once you load your sled just stretch that sucker over the top and you won't have to worry about losing any of your gear on the way into or out of the marsh.


----------



## Spots and Dots (May 23, 2004)

I've pulkled them behind my buggy and never had any probs.


----------



## "The Marshall" (Jan 12, 2005)

I've got the same sled it slides good...even better when someone else is pulling..:smile:


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I saw a guy once who strapped two together and hitched them to a harness on his Chessie, dog pulled both 1/4 mile without a problem before they went out of sight.


----------



## TOP FLIGHT (Jun 10, 2005)

quackersmacker said:


> I just used on a few hours ago. However mine is a coffin blind/sled. It is made by Otter outdoors and i got it from Tackletown in Rockport. They pull pretty easy as long as you load them evenly and dont overload them. However you dont want to pull them across tall grass for long distances, since the resistance will wear you out pretty fast.


Got a report?


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

I use them alot. I hitch 3 together one behind the other and pull all my goose decoys into the field with them behind my 4 wheeler. they work great. I use the K-L sleds like the one pictured. I drag them down gravel roads, paved roads, thru rice fields, thru ditches, across ponds, over levees and I never have a problem with them. I have been using them like this for 3 years and only one time have I had a sled flip over and it was due to a big tractor rut. 

I also use them duck hunting to carry my gear to where i am going to hunt, to drag in bundles of brush for brushing up a blind, etc. they work equally well.

When i first started using them I was doing quite a bit of duck hunting where we had to walk in. I can tell you it is easier to load your gear in a sled and drag it over dry ground and float it thru the water than it is to put all your gear on your back and carry it.

Get the sled, you will find tons of uses for it. You may even end up like me and buy 4 or 5 of them. 

I also have two fiberglass coffin blinds that i can use in the same manner. Use 'em for a sled on the way in and then hunt out of them. They work great too. I just can't drag 'em down the road like i can the plastic ones.


----------



## surfspeck (Jun 7, 2006)

I use the hell out of my sleds and really like em alot. Ive seen guides using em quite a bit hauling their goose spreads in and out of the fields too.


----------



## Lakewood Landscape (Nov 9, 2006)

I had two of them tied together behind my kayak Saturday morning full of gear and decoys and it worked like a charm.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

surfspeck said:


> I use the hell out of my sleds and really like em alot. Ive seen guides using em quite a bit hauling their goose spreads in and out of the fields too.


Tell 'em about the Ricefield Express.:wink:


----------



## bullethead (Oct 24, 2006)

I like 'em. As mentioned you can drag them anywhere by hand or atv. Also, with turkey hunting type seat and piece of fastgrass, they make a good little blind


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

I got two of them and drag them into the fields behind my ATV for goose or duck hunting. The only problem I have had with them is I have worn holes in the bottom of them from draging them over dirt roads. Dose anyone have a good fix for the holes?


----------



## mickey (Apr 16, 2006)

you could put a layer of polymer on them like airboats have. just a thought.


----------



## blast&cast89 (Nov 11, 2005)

We tie two of them togethor and put two bungee chords across each and they hold up great behind the four wheeler in the marsh


----------



## Ledge (Feb 4, 2005)

They work great for gear and dekes. I've even used them as a sort of a layout blind on the edge of a rice field.


----------



## capn (Aug 11, 2005)

justletmein said:


> I saw a guy once who strapped two together and hitched them to a harness on his Chessie, dog pulled both 1/4 mile without a problem before they went out of sight.


I know EXACTLY who you saw, and where you saw him. 

The sleds work great behind a 4 wheeler, and they are also nice when part of a walk in is thru water since the water will float the weight for you, or thru deep mud since you can keep a lower center of gravity. I don't like using them in marsh grass or on hard ground, I'd rather put the weight on my back if possible.


----------



## Van (May 21, 2004)

capn said:


> The *sleds work great* behind a 4 wheeler, and they are also nice when part of a walk in is thru water since the water will float the weight for you, or thru deep mud *since you can keep a lower center of gravity*. I don't like using them in marsh grass or on hard ground, *I'd rather put the weight on my back if possible.*


That's only a couple inches of difference there, short stack. :slimer:


----------



## FLOUNDERINGFREE230 (Aug 18, 2005)

*sleds*

I have had two of them for years and they go anywhere. They also make a quick cheap lowprofile ground blind.


----------

